# Surface Dwellers



## Fishfreak55 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well i was looking into setting up a 75 gal tank and i was wondering if anyone knows some good surface dwellers that would go with 2 angel fish, 2 gourami, 4 yoyo loaches, 4 otto cats, 1 Pseudacanthicus Leopardus. Also after i get a little more money i might add one more type of mid dwelling fish any ideas? What do you think of the way i have it planned?

FF55 

PS. I will ahe 3 amazon swords along back wall, 2 anubias in the middle but off set from center with some kind of rock i the middle. Mostlikly a cave.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

African Butterfly Fish, many characins frequent the upper levels of the tank. Care must be give when choosing the characins as they must be big enough that the angels won't eat them.


----------



## Fishfreak55 (Mar 26, 2008)

I was looking at the African Butterfly Fish but i wasn't sure how aggressive it got. Would it be ok in a tank with the above mentioned stock?


----------

